# Making a harness...



## Amanda Johnson (Mar 30, 2019)

So I have a little 6 month old wether that I want to train to pull. I currently have a horse halter turned sideways that he wears for short periods of time to get him used to having something on his body. I know that I cannot use this as a pulling harness, but I was wondering if I could turn it into one. I need to find a way to add padding and a strap that goes around the butt. Pretty soon I will have him pull some sticks or something small. 

So I guess my question is can i turn this horse halter into a pulling harness?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

When I was little we made the dogs and goats pull a wagon around with horse halters. They never pulled anything heavy thankfully. We just added traces that attached directly to whatever they were pulling at the time. The expensive route would be to buy individual pieces from a mini horse harness. From my experience, a horse halter is too thick to sew through, maybe you could go through the first layer, but I wouldn’t think that would be very strong. You could make your own harness from D rings and nylon straps and then add folded cloth under the chest and shoulder straps, you’d also be able to add a butt strap easier that way. Have you ever dealt with anything pulling in a harness? There’s a method to all those straps. Also determining what you want him to pull and how would help decide how the harness looks. I would say that for now with his training, you could wrap some cloth around the chest strap to make sure it doesn’t wear and be sure he doesn’t pull anything heavy


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

How pretty he must be in a home-made harness! But in a temporary one made from a horse halter also, when you handle him and make him used to everything! Do share photos, please!  

Have you the time to sew a harness? There is a thread somewhere on this forum, with lots of photos and drawings of the different parts of a goat harness. Who can find it? (Not me, I am a mess at searching for threads ...)


----------



## Amanda Johnson (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm sorry I haven't been able to post pictures iv been quite busy lately. I will get some pictures tonight and post them. I haven't had any experience with goats pulling so I am grateful for all the advice so far. I do have some more questions: what is the difference in a harness for pulling a load and like a driving harness? 
Are there any places where I could buy a harness?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've written several articles about harnessing, hitching, and training goats to drive. You can find them here: https://www.goatorama.com/articles/


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I made myself a halter made of nylon tape, rings, buckles, as well as a cart made of profile pipes and two Bicycle wheels.Edit
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/smart-goats-well-suited-for-tasks.202291/


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Pulling a heavy load usually needs a collar so they can pull with their shoulders/chest. A light load like a pony cart (two wheeled) doesn’t need such a heavy harness. It’ll have a few more parts, but they’re thinner and lightly padded. You’ll want to know exactly what he’s pulling so you know what harness to get/make. Example, a Red Ryder wagon filled with four adults is going to be heavier and more difficult than a sturdy two wheeled pony cart with the same load. It’s about weight distribution or something. I’ve seen harnesses for sale online, but I can’t vouch for their quality. Making one shouldn’t be too difficult. You might be able to buy the more difficult pieces and make the rest.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually, a four-wheeled wagon with four adults would be easier to pull than a two-wheeled cart with the same load (four adults would be much too big a load for any two-wheeled cart sized for a goat!). Four wheels have more frictional resistance than two, but a four-wheeled cart supports itself while a two-wheeled cart is supported on the goat's back. A two-wheeled cart should be balanced so the goat doesn't have a heavy load on his back, of course, but he will always have to support weight on his back or the cart will feel like it's tipping backwards (and if it is tipping backwards, he's carrying weight on the belly band).


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Loading a two-wheeled cart always need to keep in mind the balance and distribute the load, forward easier, back heavier. As I did the cart, the wheel axis is offset back by 5 cm relative to the center of the cart. The maximum weight that I carried in the cart is 250 kg. this corresponds to 4 slender people weighing 60 kg. each.

Here is the simplest model of a team for a goat.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Denote the Russian there at the bottom. lol that goat looks ruskie!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Ренат, это похоже на фотографию Мартина. Он козел знаменитости в матушке России!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MadCatX said:


> LOL Ренат, это похоже на фотографию Мартина. Он козел знаменитости в матушке России!


 Please translate.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Basically, I said Renat, that goat looks like Martin. He is must be a celebrity in mother Russia. (roughly)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Roughly? LOL


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Well the translator isnt the greatest in the world. I play with Russians on video games, so when i need to try and tell them something i use the translator because our verbs and words get jumbled up bad.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> Well the translator isnt the greatest in the world. I play with Russians on video games, so when i need to try and tell them something i use the translator because our verbs and words get jumbled up bad.


I will give advice, completely free Type in the translator text, then press the reverse and read. If you understand the text, you can safely send a translation.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

ReNat said:


> I will give advice, completely free Type in the translator text, then press the reverse and read. *If you understand the text, you can safely send a translation.*


 :funnytechrofl)

I found a real dictionary on the Net, but now it just does not turn up.

OT: Once, someone made an experiment. He sent a well-known Swedish short poem out on a journey, asking a line of _professional_ translators to translate the text, first from Swedish to - I think it was Russian, the next person was asked to translate from Russian to English, or something like that, through both Arabic, German, Japanese and some more languages, and finally back to Swedish. The original _Det dunkelt sagda är det dunkelt tänkta_ (If you say it unclear, then you have thought unclearly) came back, after all the translations, as _Såväl dina ord som dina tankar är obegripliga_ (Your words as well as your thoughts are indigestible).

So, in one way I am impressed by what those translating machines can do.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ReNat said:


> I will give advice, completely free Type in the translator text, then press the reverse and read. If you understand the text, you can safely send a translation.


LOL Sage advice brother


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

